# Quick report/Searching for blue water!!



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Left late morning on Tuesday.
We went all the way form Destin pass to Atwood and back, great ride with a great team on an amazing boat, good musical entertainment by captain John !!!
Fair weather all around apart a half hour storm where we witnessed DS3 getting hit by lightning !! within an hour of fishing the drillship we were informed via vhf that they were leaving the site, talk about timing (01:00am/Wednesday)!!
Prior to DS3 we stopped at Horn and fished Nikika, small but decent looking weed pads just North of Nikika, no joy though. Water all the way to Horn from Destin pass has been dirty getting a bit clearer around Nikika(blue/green). Ended up moving to Blind faith for most of the night, then on to Atwood after the tuna burst later in the morning...
Great trip overall with good people, glad I tested all newly acquired bait rigging skills seems quite good, had a five rods hit by Atwood, great fun and action on the deck, five of us on board was a good laugh, all fish made it to the boat, all bonitos !!!
Got a bunch of bf some upward of 20 pounds, tried everything, live baiting/chunking, all the yf tuna we were getting had to be released, biggest one was 26 inches !!
Big cudas at the now moved on DS 3 and a nice blue runner on the chunk at Blind Faith.
We never found the magic rip but did cover a fair distance looking for it. Will not consider going without a chloro shot before a while, still had a great time though. I guess we are a bunch of salt junkies needing our fix of salt water, felt good to be out there even though we did not meet our target of yft and possible bill.
Thank you to John and Allen for the privilege to fish on their boat and Ed and Manfred to join us.Till next time.
Sorry for the short report but lost the detailed one prior to submit
Like Gene or Tim say, you only know if you go.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Where is that dirty water wahoo pic?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

In my experience the chlorophyll shot by itself is hit or miss even more so if you have to composite over several days but when you have a clear chlorophyll and a decent true color shot, it's a lot easier to put yourself in the right place out there.

Looks like you found the same size YFT that we did. You guys still had fun so it was worth going. I hope you jigged some because we had a lot of fun catching them even though we had to release them all. Next time you will find the ones to go into the box. Tight lines to you all.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report "E" . Sounds like a fun trip either way. Should have stay a lot closer!! Wink wink


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

We had about the same success last week during the ADSFR mostly dirty water it was only blue at the Noble Globetrotter picked up some small BFT but no YFT would join the party whether chunking or live baiting. 

Glad to see y'all get out hate you didn't get any yellow fins


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice, detailed report sir. Ya'll covered some ground for sure.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the report!


----------

